# Buying land and living in a caravan



## Lauranicola (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased land in Spain and are living on it in a caravan or mobile home?

On one of the websites it says, ideal for caravan on one advert or mobile home can be installed on the land on another advert
How true is this? Or is it just a sales pitch?
Has anyone actually done this and if so how? Ive read different comments on here about the type of land you buy and province which can affect the process.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lauranicola said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has purchased land in Spain and are living on it in a caravan or mobile home?
> 
> On one of the websites it says, ideal for caravan on one advert or mobile home can be installed on the land on another advert
> How true is this? Or is it just a sales pitch?
> ...


the only way to find out is to go to the planning office yourself & check about the individual plot


& then get that in writing....... in triplicate


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Near here there was a couple who had a bungalow and parked a caravan at the bottom of the garden and installed an elderly relative who had nowhere else to live. Whether this was done legally, I have no way of knowing since the said elderly lady went back to UK for health reasons.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isnt this a way of selling land that has no building permission, by advertising the only thing it can be used for????? I guess the choice is yours, but make sure you do your research

Jo xxx


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Jojo is bang on , if they exaggerate the point about a caravan it seems to be the plot is too small to build a house , but if you don't want to do that you should be fine!!!

A few of my friends are interested in land around Maella , I take it this is where you are looking £3500 is very tempting even if you had to live in a caravan , I would be wanting to spend most of my time outside anyway!!

Good luck if you go for it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Check the availability of basic utilities - water, electricity, waste etc... Which probably wont be laid on???. And dont forget, Spain gets very cold and wet in the winter. But for carefree, simple living, it could be ideal??

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

jojo said:


> Check the availability of basic utilities - water, electricity, waste etc... Which probably wont be laid on???. And dont forget, Spain gets very cold and wet in the winter. But for carefree, simple living, it could be ideal??
> 
> Jo xxx


....and VERY hot in the summer. Live in a tin house? I wouldn't! As Jo suggests, where and how would you empty the 'waste'?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> ....and VERY hot in the summer. Live in a tin house? I wouldn't! As Jo suggests, where and how would you empty the 'waste'?


fosa septica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> fosa septica


.............. or do what bears do lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> .............. or do what bears do lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


... but just remember that this is illegal in Spain.


----------



## jian (Nov 6, 2010)

friends sited a static for their mother on their land. was there for around 7 years connected to electricity and sewer for house. they had a visit from police who looked at it said it was mobile so not a problem. but i would definately check. although a chemical loo and gas bottle and maybe a wood burner for winter - just a thought.


----------

